# best womens bow?



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to AT from NE 👋


----------



## Jonesy72 (Oct 5, 2021)

my 11 year old daughter has been shooting the Diamond Prism for the past two years with great success in local tournaments. I did have to upgrade the sight and arrow rest though. She's currently pulling 41 lbs.

That being said, she's getting a PSE Lazer for xmas with 50lb limbs


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Look at Xpedition, quite a few options. My wife has an Xcursion six, easiest bow I have ever tuned, used you should expect to pay @ $400. They are IBO rated at 358 fps. My wife was shooting a Hoyt Spyder Turbo and the Xcurrsion is 10 fps faster easier to draw and higher quality IMO. Fastest women's bow we have found.


----------



## Lindquist88 (Oct 20, 2021)

I have my Mathew’s Jewel at 50 and I love it


----------



## Dana.W (Jul 4, 2021)

Mathews makes a few bows that would work for your draw weight. Prima and V3


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

First off....are you looking to go hunting? Fool around in the back yard? Some variety of target shooting (spot, 3d, field).

Personally - I switched from Elite bows to PSE bows because of the better speed of their target bows. PSE target bows usually have ~20lbs of adjustment. All of mine have 60lb limbs that I'm running at 44lbs. Other brands will only have 10lbs of adjustment in a lot (but not all) cases. Loved the Elite draw cycle but they were slow at my draw length and draw weight. Tried Mathews TRX and didn't like the draw cycle. I think they carry decent speed too but don't quote me on that...


----------



## jtheis26 (Aug 9, 2011)

lawdmd said:


> Looking for the best speed for my measly 50 pounds.


Mathews Tx-5. 5” brace height.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Take a good look at the Athens Vista 31!!!!

https://www.athensarchery.com/product/2022-vista-31/ 

These bows have been selling like crazy!!!!!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

The two best bows designed for short draw and low draw weight ate the Mathews Prima and Bowtech Solution SD/Eva Shockey Gen 2. Most other bows lose most of their efficiency below 27" DL.


----------



## robinhood2145 (Jan 5, 2020)

Elite spirt 50lb has worked great for my wife


----------



## robinhood2145 (Jan 5, 2020)

My wife has killed 12 deer now with her spirt bow 50lb pulling only 40lbs now blood trails because arrow doesn't go threw using montec g5 fixed blade


----------



## stephenlogan036 (Jan 10, 2022)

Matthew jewel is my best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geminihunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't handicap yourself by just looking at "womens" bows. Most bows come in draw lengths that will fit women too. Sometimes "women"specif bows don't have the poundage or speed. I shoot a mathews veritix and a bowtech fanatic. Neither is a womens bow. And I love them both. GO out and shoot some to find the one you like. You'll be surprised


----------



## krishay.baxter (11 mo ago)

lawdmd said:


> Looking for the best speed for my measly 50 pounds.


I did have to upgrade the sight and arrow rest though. She's currently pulling 41 lbs.



Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

Bowtech Carbon Rose 🌹


----------



## sammyadam1 (7 mo ago)

krishay.baxter said:


> I did have to upgrade the sight and arrow rest though. She's currently pulling 41 lbs.


I suggest take a good look at the Athens Vista 31 if you want to upgrade sight and arrow.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Loaded question... everything above that was recommended is extremely subjective (and biased based upon experience)…

things we need to know prior to recommendation 

What are you using it for. What is your draw length. What’s your budget. Do you have a brand preference or no go brands. What’s your local shop carry. Can you test some of the considered bows at said local shop. Wait times. 

hope this helps. Once we Get that info, we can help you out further


----------



## hannahmoose5470 (7 mo ago)

Mathews Prima!


----------



## wix007 (3 mo ago)

Matthew jewel is my best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 

gb whatsapp


----------

